# how to seperate voice in audio file ?



## assddd (May 26, 2007)

how can i listen to a song but without the words (and still make it clear) ?
i heard it can be done with VirtualDub, how ? if cant/better way, how ?


----------



## rakeshishere (May 26, 2007)

Try *AV Music Morpher Gold*


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 27, 2007)

Buddy, I have never come across any any software which does this job satisfactorily. It depends on many factors like original recording etc. you may try Goldwave. Their website is *www.goldwave.com/


----------



## rakeshishere (May 27, 2007)

@Ramakrishnan
Yup..Really True..U just Got to do some Trial and Error for it


----------



## jal_desai (May 27, 2007)

thts mainly if u want Karaoke of a song... I use AV MUSIC MORPHER... but many a times not satisfactory


----------



## joe2005 (May 31, 2007)

Recently I saw a tutorial titled "Vocal removal of songs" in an another Forum.Check this link.
*forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=1083


----------



## Saharika (May 31, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> Buddy, I have never come across any any software which does this job satisfactorily. It depends on many factors like original recording etc. you may try Goldwave. Their website is *www.goldwave.com/



well around 1 years back also when i asked the question ,,i think your answer was same phrase wise...and still it is same..
any way seems like the field of science and technology has not changed from last year...
any way but we do  say it is impossible quite easily...why not to search for it..but i have got soft like that as well
but i am searching way or the soft...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 1, 2007)

The main problem is the original recording. I have tried with many software and many music and upto now I have not been successful in doing this. In one site I read that it depends upon how the original song was recorded. If the vocal is recorded separately, then they say that it is possible to separate out the vocals.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 2, 2007)

@Saharika
The task  cannot be achieved with cent percent perfection...It depends on the Song,s/w and also  Yourself


----------

